# 1997 Audi A6 2.0 automatic transmission problem



## Joe Fernandez (May 26, 2003)

Help! I own a Audi 1997 A6 2.0. It has been off the road now for about 3 weeks. The gear shifts from reverse to neutral to drive. The mechanic managed to drive the vehicle to the workshop. The workshop says the fault is with the multifunction switch.
Q1. How does one test to find out if the multifunction switch is at fault? It is costly to buy a multifunction switch and then find that, that is not the problem.
Q2. What could be the other possible fault for this gear shifts? The audi service center in Malaysia has not come across this problem before.
Would be grateful if someone out there could help me into the possibilities of this problem.
Thank You
Joe


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1997 Audi A6 2.0 automatic transmission problem (Joe Fernandez)*

Joe,
I would like to suggest that you sign up to the "quattro" mailing list found at http://www.audifans.com/ because there is a lot more traffic and knowledgeable people on that mailing list. Very few people with knowledge on newer Audi's here, I'm afraid.
Oh, and the "quattro" list is not for quattros only, it is for all things Audi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

